# Hypnotherapy and sleep studies



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I posted this question on the general IBS board, but thought it might get more specific notice from the experts here







I note on many hypnosis discussion boards that there is a difference of opinion as to whether falling asleep during hypnosis is good, bad, or neutral. I wondered if anyone knew of any studies that measured the effect of falling asleep during hypnosis. Thanks!BackFire44


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BF,You can do a search on the web for research studies done on hypnotherapy and brain waves; the hypnotic state is achieved when your brain goes from Beta, which is the "normal" wakeful stage, to either the Alpha state or the Theta state. You can also look up research on four levels of electrical activity or brainwaves. Alpha is when you are really concentrating on something, or that period just before sleep, and then Theta just beyond that, before deep sleep. Mike's work with patients has found that each individual will go as deeply as is needed for their own individual needs, so some people may always sleep, and get benefits, others never do, and still others do so when needed. If you fall asleep, don't worry about it, and don't fight it, because that just gives additional stress in trying to keep awake.Hope this helps and all the best.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks cookies. I don't fight it -- just wanted to make sure. I can't resist with your name. Identify the quote: "Cookie? Cookie Guggelman?"BackFire44


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Ahh, Yes, Catherine O'Hara in Dog Show! Cookie Guggelman Fleck! Eugene Levy's wife, and they won... loved them also in Second City.Sad to admit it, we love that docu-comedy and Spinal Tap as well... turn it up to eleven!!! But my handle came from my teen daughter, who at the time was into Cookie Monster, and she gave me the name for this BB, and I hadn't at that time seen Dog Show yet, though it came out that same year!Fun stuff!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

That's Best in Show! Haven't seen Spinal Tap, though -- need to go rent it.BackFire44


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, this maybe of interest to you.The links to information are at the top. http://www.uclm.es/inabis2000/posters/files/037/biblio.htm There was also a famous paper called the Rainville paper on hypnosis and pain.I know there is some information about it on the web I will look for for you.David Spiegel, is also an expert on hypnosis in general, at Stanford. http://www-med.stanford.edu/school/Psychia...vidSpiegel.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Backfire - Yes, that's it, Best In Show... I think we have it in our collection. Yes, do rent Spinal Tap, the documentary of a fictional rock group; Rob Reiner is the documentarian, and Hank Azaria (Simpson's voice, BirdCage, etc.) is one of the pathetic rockers. Since my son is a musician, he gets a hoot out of the syncophantic nonsense where music is no longer an art but a mockery. It is a comedy, but very telling in its way.Shawn - Interesting links, I would never have found this info and will file it. I had trouble sorting through the first link in finding the acutal sleep study comparisons, and research abstracts, only could find one. But I did find these charts re sleep, hypno, and wakefulness differences (all three tables are on the same page) : http://www.uclm.es/inabis2000/posters/file...ogr1.htm#table1 Interesting stuff, I did find some comparisons on brainwaves during sleep and hypnosis, but not the actual studies, those studies would have been interesting as well.But as far as the IBS Program goes, Mike has said he has sometimes had to awaken patients during sessions, but over the course of his seeing patients for various conditions since 1986, and IBS patients since 1991, he has found that within the clinical setting and with the home program the issue of sleeping is not an area for patients to be concerned with in terms of making progress or not. It is good to be informed and to research all these various aspects, but the bottom line is, not everyone researches and the program is still effective to the vast majority who use it. Thanks for looking up the information for BF.


----------

